# What would you do?



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

I was hunting snows last week in the dl area and had my sons and one of their friends along for their first snow goose hunt. We found a bean field that was holding a fair number of birds, there was a corn field that was being harvested next to it, but there were several trucks scouting it so we decided to set the bean field and avoid the competition for the corn. We arrived at the field early so that we could set up a decent spread, about 500 shells and silos, another party arrives later and sets about 100 decoys in the corn. When the first flock approaches I think I hear an ecaller coming from the corn, when I watch how the geese react I am very sure that they are using an ecaller. I walk over to this group and inform them that ecallers are illegal in the fall and they tell me that everyone is using them and that the wardens won't even write tickets for it. I told them we were not and would they please shut theirs off so that we might have a chance to shoot a goose. Long story short, we left after they shot the next four flocks with the ecaller playing. I always enjoy hunting in nd but this really left a sour taste in my mouth. Is there any truth to this or is it bs as I suspect?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

GOOSE ROLLER said:


> is it bs as I suspect?


yes


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

First, don't let this experience taint your perception of ND. Second, you should report them to the G&F. They broke the law and need to be reported.

Sorry to hear your young hunters were exposed to this type of unethical hunting.

Mike


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Did you call the RAP line and report them???


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Ken, I did report them with exact field location and names and lic numbers so I hope they got busted but I know that the wardens can't be everywhere. I just can't believe that they didn't shut it off after I went over and spoke very politely with them and told them I would call ndgf if they continued to use it.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I heard the same thing Saturday morning over towards Oberon/Maddock area. I was bowhunting to fill a doe tag. It looked to me like they had problems decoying even with it playing. I think they felt the same way because they packed it up at about 9am with only a couple shots fired and lots of birds flying HIGH.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, these guys were stacking the geese up like cordwood using the ecaller.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Well this was saturday, bluebird day, not many decoys from what I saw and the birds were just way up by the time they got to their field.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

The co called me and said that he got a confession from one of the guys and is sending him a citation. Does anyone know what the penalty might be? I know that using an ecaller violates federal law.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

ya here in wisconsin it's illegal to use electronic calls. if you can't call birds in using regular, you shouldn't be out hunting. like what happened to you it can ruin other hunters day, and spread an unethical view twords hunters.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah i agree, people who use ecallers in the fall just aren't respecting the sport. I think its a $100 fine im not positive though, thats just what i heard,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

averyghg said:


> Yeah i agree, people who use ecallers in the fall just aren't respecting the sport. I think its a $100 fine im not positive though, thats just what i heard,


Sorry but we use an ecaller in Canada in the fall and we respect the sport as much as you do.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

KEN W said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i agree, people who use ecallers in the fall just aren't respecting the sport. I think its a $100 fine im not positive though, thats just what i heard,
> ...


It is also legal to use a ecaller in Canada in the fall with all white spreads, completely ethical because it is legal. I believe the point here is that it is only unethical because it is illegal. I know that I would be using an ecaller on snows in the fall if it was legal, it definately gives you an advantage over people who don't in the spring, so I am sure that the same goes in the fall.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't have any problem with the use of ecallers, I have one and use it in canada and also in the spring when it is legal. I just don't have any time for guys that have to cheat to succeed. The worst part of the whole deal was the fact that I went over and told them that I was hunting with my boys and didn't want them to be discouraged because we had taken the time to do it right and that their use of the ecaller was killing us. They told me they would turn it off but I was only 100 yards away when they turned it back on.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i'd like to see them change it so we could use e-callers in the fall. I'd bet at first it would be great, but just like spring hunting there'd be days they don't work very well, and the birds in my opinion are starting to wisen up to them. wouldn't take too long before e-callers only slightly tip the scale. what is the fine for using an e-caller in the fall anyways, anyone know.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I doubt they will allow the use of ecallers here in the fall even with white decoys only.To many dark geese and ducks would succumb to it.The mallard kill would increase bigtime.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Triple b I think ken is right, the toll that an ecaller will take on the mallards would be unbelievable. I don't know what the fine is. I don't think that the snows will ever get wise to the ecaller, I have seen these birds flare off of 10,000 live birds before, thats just snows. When they won't work to an ecaller there is usuaully somthing else that they don't like.


----------

